# SHOT STICKING IN THE WAD



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

WHAT IS CAUSING SOME OF THE PELLETS OF STEEL SHOT TO STICK IN THE BOTTOM OF THE WAD ( SHOT CUP ) ? I SEE IT HAPPENING IN BOTH LOADS WITH OR WITHOUT A FELT SPACER IN THE BOTTOM. I AM LOADING 10 GAUGE LOADS INTO SAM 1 WADS. THEY ARE PROPELLED BY ALLIANT STEEL POWDER AND ARE LOADED ACCORDING TO THE BOOK. ANY ANSWERS WOULD BE GREAT. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

Steel shot is known for this. It happens all the time. I took care of this problem by using a tyvek disc (sold by ballistic products) placed in the bottom of the shotcup and then a felt spacer over that. It will not affect patterns or pressures. Use a 12 gauge tyvek disc for putting in the bottom of a 10 gauge wad. This should take care of your problem in high performance reloads. Hope this helps!


----------

